# Pregnancy test (blood) result help needed!



## ZuZuPetals (Jul 17, 2021)

Attached are her results I got today. My vet wasn’t in until Monday but his receptionist with no medical training said it does not necessarily confirm pregnancy and she would have him call me Monday. Ummm I’m confused I’m estimating her to be 68 ish days.


----------

